# The manor and the lodge..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks to mookster for the heads up on this place.visited it on the way home from Scotland as it looked the sort of place I like.i was not wrong it was better than I expected,it was a freezing morning,about minus five.but the sun was shining brightly and wrapped up warm I soon did not fel the cold.the building is a three storey house but the upper floors have been ripped out.when the house was built I don't know,i think about the 1800s but was abandoned in the 1960s,the roof was taken off and the floors taken out.someone has had a go at cutting the ivy plants growing in there to stop them growing more and getting a stranglehold.the fireplace in there was a joy to see and I could stand in it.scotland is full of ruins like this and I need to see more now.up the track is a lodgehouse and stables/kennels.





















































































The lodge house was nicely externally.got a few shots in there.the upstairs bedroom was great with all the layers of wallpaper peeling off the other bedroom next to it was missing the floor.so had to be careul,the kennels had the most beautiful tiles.


----------



## joe roberts (Jan 14, 2018)

What a shame. It bet that was stunning years back


----------



## titimo82 (Jan 14, 2018)

well captured,


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow that's a superb looking place nicely captured, the crispness of the morning shows in your pics. Nicely done!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 15, 2018)

This place is seriously stunning and finding places like this is why I explore in the first place. You've captured it fantastically Mikey. Very much enjoyed that set.


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2018)

I enjoyed that Mikey, thanks shots of the remaining lathe and plaster were interesting, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 15, 2018)

Lovely stuff mate. Totally kicking myself for not going last time I was up, but that place you gave me was well worth it. Gonna swing by next week when I’m up for a very busy road trip. Prob won’t do a report, just want to see it for myself. Got another ruin rearby I keep meaning to visit too. Great work, lovely report!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 15, 2018)

A nice report. There are some nice features about this house such as the large fireplace and the large window.


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Jan 15, 2018)

Excellent pictures.
Why would they rip out the floors and remove the roof? 
I can't imagine the thinking behind this, unless there was a plan to demolish the whole lot. (I like to understand what went on in the past..)


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks a great place this mate. I liked the stables. Well shot as usual bud


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 16, 2018)

cornish_snowdog said:


> Why would they rip out the floors and remove the roof?
> I can't imagine the thinking behind this, unless there was a plan to demolish the whole lot.



Very simple and the reason we have so many ruined large hoses/mansions in UK - A rather nasty set of laws called Inheritance Tax. At its peak just after WW1 and WW11, when eldest sons (the inheritors) had perished and these vast places - already almost ruinous because of wartime troop activities, just stood, further decaying whilst the Probate Courts fought it out. Make the place completely uninhabitable by removing the roof and all the Estate owes is Land Rates on the acreage, not all the taxes on a huge, multi bedroomed Mansion. My teenage years were spent exploring a large number of these places which had been taken over by the Military - Clumber Park was a good explore and once the push bike was replaced by a motor bike, there were endless possibilities to explore. Enjoyed this trip down memory lane - Thanks!


----------



## mookster (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm glad you enjoyed this one, it's my favourite ruined mansion by far.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you all.i could handle places like this a lot more.and deffo worth a visit..i had heard ds that there was talk of demolition of the building but obviously that never went ahead.why would they take them out the ceilings and floors and leave the building because it was cheaper than demolition??.and that way they did not need to then pay taxes but still own the land


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 21, 2018)

Mikey,

Do not know the legal matters on this building and Scottish Law is a minefield! Having actual ruins on a site and not a pile of demolition rubble can make all the difference when it comes to 're-building'! Taking floors and ceilings out after roof removal to avoid taxation was quite common - well built walls stand up far better if all the interior floors etc are removed. Also; the floor boards in these old properties were made from very wide timber boards, sometimes hardwood, and were worth a fortune back then and still are. So they were salvaged, legally or not!

Should also have added that when we were sticking our noses into these places back then; if the cellars/basements were full of rotted joists and floorboards, plaster laths and plaster debris, it meant that the roof had been removed to avoid being rated or taxed, then over time the interior floors had rotted and collapsed downwards into the cellars. Much of this debris was pretty rotten back then in the '60's - all depended when roof was removed - so today only stone, brick or plaster will remain, if one can see anything at all clearly in remains of the cellars.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 22, 2018)

This place is incredible! Shame it's practically in ruins now, but what is left you've captured superbly. That is one impressive fire place! Great report Mikey, enjoyed that


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

Absolutely love this place. I need to sort my images out. Nice photos


----------



## Pricus (Mar 16, 2018)

What a place! brings back memories seeing these great pictures, It looks like they cleared one of the bay windows? I can't imagine why anyone would take the time to do it though 


Reclaimed (revisited) by Scott H, on Flickr


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Love this style of architecture the Scottish do so well, inspired by the European medieval castles, was you still in Scotland or near the boarder? Great light you had too, is that a clue lol! Looks a lovely ruin to explore and photograph Mikey, fantastic pics!


----------

